
Where Are the Startups? Loss of Dynamism Is Impeding Growth - JSeymourATL
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/06/business/economy/start-ups-growth.html
======
aurizon
People with money and vision spot the good startups in the early round(s) and
may decide they do not need a gorilla (SEC) sitting on their shoulders at this
time, mainly due to the burden, but it also shits down your back...

------
lafar6502
Maybe the Garbage Collector has kicked in

